# Aún / aun



## Betildus

*Nota del moderador: este hilo es el resultado de la unión de varias discusiones sobre el mismo tema.*



Hola a todos:

Tiendo a poner tildes de más, ¿cuál sería la correcta?  

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Cleotis

Es "aun", sin acento. 

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

1) Todavía/aún está en el trabajo 
2) No te recibiría el dinero, aun si lo necesitara

Hay dos situaciones, ¿cuál es la explicación?


----------



## roal

Betildus said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Tiendo a poner tildes de más, ¿cuál sería la correcta?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


 
!Hola Betildus!

*Aun*: se refiere a *incluso*/*aunque*.

*Aún*: se refiere a *todavía*.

Los ejemplos que citas en tu segundo post están perfectos. 

Saludos...


----------



## Cleotis

En el primer caso, como tu bien expresas, el significado de esta palabra es todavía. En este caso, se escribe con acento "Aún".

En los demás casos, se escribirá sin acento. De todas maneras, en el segundo caso que tu expones, igual sonaría mejor decir aunque. 

A veces se puede sustituir por hasta: Te daría 100 euros y aun más si los necesitaras. 
A veces también se sustituye por "ni siquiera": Ni aun así puedo ir.

Espero que ayude. 

Saludos.


----------



## Betildus

roal said:


> !Hola Betildus!
> 
> *Aun*: se refiere a *incluso*/*aunque*.
> 
> *Aún*: se refiere a *todavía*.
> 
> Los ejemplos que citas en tu segundo post están perfectos.
> 
> Saludos...


 
Muchas gracias *roal. Perfecta* tu aclaración.


----------



## roal

Betildus said:


> Muchas gracias *roal. Perfecta* tu aclaración.


 
¡Siempre a la orden!


----------



## Alexis Advance

Chicos/as, revisando el DRAE he notado que no aparece la palabra "aún" (tildada); ¿Acaso ya no existe?


----------



## Hotu Matua

Ah, caray, esto si es urgente. No tengo mi DRAE a la mano: quisiera verlo con mis propios ojos. ¿Quién responde de los foreros? ¡De confirmarse esta ausencia en el DRAE, estaríamos ante una increíble omisión!


----------



## nekoteru

Estimado:

Sacado de la RAE:
 ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._

Por ende, aún existe.
Saludos ;-)


----------



## Alexis Advance

nekoteru said:


> Estimado:
> 
> Sacado de la RAE:
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._
> 
> Por ende, aún existe.
> Saludos ;-)


Gracias, gracias y gracias colega, ya pensaba yo que la habían quitado de nuestro extenso idioma.

Pero, ¿Por qué no las tratan (a "aun" y "aún") como dos palabras independientes?


----------



## Hotu Matua

Me queda la misma duda. ¿Por qué no las tratan de manera separada?
El uso es distinto, la pronunciación es distinta.


----------



## María Madrid

Hotu Matua said:


> No tengo mi DRAE a la mano


Si tienes internet, siempre tienes el DRAE a mano. Y el DPD también.
www.rae.es 

Saludos,


----------



## Gargoyle

Porque tienen distintos significados en función de la colocación de la tilde y la tilde funcionaría como tilde diacrítica. Eso es lo que yo pienso,vamos.


----------



## Hotu Matua

María Madrid said:


> Si tienes internet, siempre tienes el DRAE a mano. Y el DPD también.
> www.rae.es
> 
> Saludos,


 
Excelente consejo. Gracias, María Madrid.


----------



## Hotu Matua

Gargoyle said:


> Porque tienen distintos significados en función de la colocación de la tilde y la tilde funcionaría como tilde diacrítica. Eso es lo que yo pienso,vamos.


 
Sin embargo, revolver y revólver gozan de entradas separadas... supongo que por ser uno verbo y otro sustantivo, mientras que aun y aún son los dos adverbios.¿Será?


----------



## Gargoyle

Claro.Es que en esos dos casos son categorías gramaticales distintas,no podría haber confusión ninguna entre ellas.


----------



## María Madrid

Es la misma palabra, con el mismo origen etimológico, sólo varía la acentuación dependiendo de la acepción a la que te refieras. Es lógico que vengan bajo una única entrada. Saludos,


----------



## Alexis Advance

María Madrid said:


> Es la misma palabra, con el mismo origen etimológico, sólo varía la acentuación dependiendo de la acepción a la que te refieras. Es lógico que vengan bajo una única entrada. Saludos,


Ya entiendo.

Gracias María Madrid, Hotu Matua, nekoteru y Gargoyle.


----------



## Udo

¡Hola!
Muchas veces depende de la sensación subjetiva si se quiere considerar dos acepciones de una palabra como una sola o dos. En mis diccionarios bilingües las dos _aún_ y _aun_ salen como entradas independientes con sus respectivas traducciones.

Con respeto a la pronunciación recientemente he leido algo, pero ya no sé dónde. Decían que en algunos lugares se distinge bién _aún_ y _aun_. En otros lugares los dos se pronuncia indiscriminadamente como aún, y en ortros como aun. O la pronunciación varía independientemente del significado.
Puede ser que por eso se considera una sola palabra igual que _sólo - solo_ o _dónde - donde_ las que también se usa de manera distinta. Aunque la mayoría de los diccionarios no lo hacen y las concideran como dos.
Saludos


----------



## María Madrid

Udo said:


> Con respeto a la pronunciación recientemente he leido algo, pero ya no sé dónde. Decían que en algunos lugares se distinge bién _aún_ y _aun_. En otros lugares los dos se pronuncia indiscriminadamente como aún, y en ortros como aun.


Totalmente de acuerdo, muchas personas, principalmente con un nivel cultural bajo, lo pronuncian igual. Saludos,


----------



## Betildus

Yo y mi *Larousse:*
*AUN *adv. m. (lat. adhuc). Incluso, hasta, también: iremos todos, aun tú.
 2. Denota encarecimiento o ponderación: cada día y aun cada hora. 
 § conj. conc.
 3. Unido a cuando, a un gerundio o a un participio, significa aunque: aun llegando tarde, pudo entrar.

*AÚN *adv. t. (lat. adhuc). Todavía: aún vive.

Saludos


----------



## Gargoyle

Yo creo que el nivel cultural de las personas no tiene nada que ver con la pronunciación de los vocablos, en este caso,"aun" y "aún". Cada uno adopta unas costumbres a la hora de pronunciar en virtud del lugar de procedencia del hablante. Yo, que soy de Canarias, no distingo la pronunciación de estas dos palabras y no me considero que tenga un bajo nivel cultural. Simplemente, en mi comunidad se ha decidido seguir unos parámetros en cuanto a la pronunciación distintos a los tuyos pero este hecho no repercute,desde mi punto de vista,en un mayor o menor nivel cultural. 

No sé si alguien estará de acuerdo conmigo.
Saludos.

Gargoyle


----------



## esteban

Hola a todos:

Tengo entendido que _aún_ lleva acento diacrítico cuando significa _todavía_ y _aun_ no lleva acento cuando significa _hasta_. He visto tantas veces esta palabra escrita de una u otra forma en la expresión _aú/un así_ que ya ni por lógica logro decidirme...Ustedes en este caso ¿cómo la escribirían?

Saludos

esteban


----------



## Ube

Hola:
La palabra _aun_ es un monosílabo átono, por lo que nunca lleva tilde. Se trata de un adverbio con valor concesivo, similar al de la conjunción _aunque_, en los casos siguientes:
  1.  Seguido del adverbio _así_.
  2.  Seguido del adverbio _cuando_.
  3.  Seguido de un gerundio.

saludos.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Dependerá del contexto. Si es una locución conjuntiva, yo escribiría "aun así" (_Aun así, no te lo agradecerán_ -el ejemplo es del DPD-), dado que su sentido está más cercano al de "incluso". Si no, podría llegar a ser correcto escribirlo con tilde: _"¿Aún así?", me preguntó mi madre cuando vio que seguía tirado en la cama._

Saludos


----------



## Maruja14

Ube said:


> Hola:
> La palabra _aun_ es un monosílabo átono, por lo que nunca lleva tilde. Se trata de un adverbio con valor concesivo, similar al de la conjunción _aunque_, en los casos siguientes:
> 1. Seguido del adverbio _así_.
> 2. Seguido del adverbio _cuando_.
> 3. Seguido de un gerundio.
> 
> saludos.


 
Pues esto dice el DRAE:

*aun**.*
(Del lat. _adhuc_).

*1. *adv. t. *todavía* (‖ hasta un momento determinado).
*2. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ no obstante, sin embargo).
*3. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ en sentido concesivo).
*4. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ en sentido de encarecimiento o ponderación).

*5. *adv. m. Denota a veces idea de encarecimiento en sentido afirmativo o negativo. 
*ORTOGR. **Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por todavía. Aún ('todavía') está enfermo. En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. Te daré 100 duros, y aun ('hasta') 200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun ('ni siquiera') la mitad.*


*Así que, en tu caso, debe ir siempre sin tilde.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## hosec

La verdad es que la definición del DRAE no tiene desperdicio... Sinceramente, me parece pésima.


----------



## esteban

Gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Ube

Maruja14 said:


> Pues esto dice el DRAE:
> 
> *aun**.*
> (Del lat. _adhuc_).
> 
> *1. *adv. t. *todavía* (? hasta un momento determinado).
> *2. *adv. m. *todavía* (? no obstante, sin embargo).
> *3. *adv. m. *todavía* (? en sentido concesivo).
> *4. *adv. m. *todavía* (? en sentido de encarecimiento o ponderación).
> 
> *5. *adv. m. Denota a veces idea de encarecimiento en sentido afirmativo o negativo.
> *ORTOGR. **Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por todavía. Aún ('todavía') está enfermo. En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. Te daré 100 duros, y aun ('hasta') 200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun ('ni siquiera') la mitad.*
> 
> 
> *Así que, en tu caso, debe ir siempre sin tilde.*
> 
> *Saludos.*



Hola:
Ten en cuenta que he hablado del monosílabo átono aun con sus casos; otra cosa es el bisílabo aún del que puedo poner sus casos, pero que no venía al caso.
Saludos.


----------



## Maruja14

Ube said:


> Hola:
> Ten en cuenta que he hablado del monosílabo átono aun con sus casos; otra cosa es el bisílabo aún del que puedo poner sus casos, pero que no venía al caso.
> Saludos.


 
Como decías "La palabra _aun_ es un monosílabo átono, por lo que nunca lleva tilde"...

Será que no lo he entendido. Lógicamente "aun" monosílabo nunca lleva tilde, pero me parece que no era eso lo que preguntaba. La palabra "aun" puede llevar tilde o puede no llevarla, eso depende.


----------



## Ube

Maruja14 said:


> Como decías "La palabra _aun_ es un monosílabo átono, por lo que nunca lleva tilde"...
> 
> Será que no lo he entendido. Lógicamente "aun" monosílabo nunca lleva tilde, pero me parece que no era eso lo que preguntaba. La palabra "aun" puede llevar tilde o puede no llevarla, eso depende.



Hola:
Es exactamente lo que preguntaba puesto que el asunto del hilo era "aun así".
Saludos.


----------



## Cornelia8

¡Hola! 
  ¿Cuál de estas frases sería más correcta?
  Siempre me ha acompañado, porqué aun cuando yo era un bebé, él estaba allí…
  Siempre me ha acompañado, porqué cuando aún yo era un bebé, él estaba allí…

  ¡Gracias!


----------



## Rayines

Cornelia8 said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Cuál de estas frases sería más correcta?
> Siempre me ha acompañado, porqu*e* aun cuando yo era un bebé, él estaba allí…
> Siempre me ha acompañado, porqu*e* cuando aún yo era un bebé, él estaba allí…
> 
> ¡Gracias!


Me parece que la primera expresa más la noción de permanencia de la compañía .


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Me parece que solo es correcta la segunda porque la locución "aun cuando" significa "a pesar de" o "aunque".
Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Yo creo que ambas son correctas: la primera, como se deduce de lo que dice Ube, expresa una dificultad para que se cumpla otra acción; la segunda sería más normal con el orden "cuando yo era aún un bebé" o "cuando yo aún era un bebé", e indica el momento en que se realiza la otra acción.
Como no sabemos exactamente qué es lo que quieres decir...

Saludos


----------



## Rayines

Claro, yo interpreté el primer "aun" como "incluso", pero no lo encuentro así en el diccionario de la RAE, y tiene razón Ube de que "aun cuando" es "aunque", entonces da lugar a confusión. Quizás debería decir: _Siempre me ha acompañado, desde que yo era un bebé._


----------



## olamar

¡Hola a todos!
Tengo una dudita. ¿En la frase "siempre defiende nuestros intereses, *aun* sin conocerlos en profundidad", *aun* lleva tilde o no?


----------



## Talant

Buenas:

La Real Academia, para mi sorpresa, no tiene la palabra "aún" sino sólo "aun". De ahí se deduce que será *siempre sin tilde*. 

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Lleva tilde cuando significa "todavía". Cuando significa "hasta", como en ese ejemplo, no lleva.


----------



## olamar

Gracias por las explicaciones. Estaba un poco confundida.
Una cosa más; yo sé que cuando *aun=aunque* no lleva tilde. Por ejemplo: aun si me pide perdón, no la perdonaré. 
¿Esto es correcto?


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Esto es lo que dice el DRAE al respecto:

ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


----------



## whodouthinkyouare

Tengo dudas con respecto a la tide en "aun "

El sentido es de "además"


En todo caso, esto no significa que las empresas nacionales estén abandonando su país de origen. "Ante todo las compañías son chilenas. Sin embargo, el ambiente negativo obliga a las empresas locales a ampliar sus horizontes. Las forestales deben estar presentes en Argentina y Uruguay, pues esas naciones competirán con nosotros por una tajada del comercio mundial", recalca Eduardo Hartwig, director de Forestal San José. *Más aún*, la inversión en otras naciones se justifica, si se considera que los precios de la tierra en Chile ya no son tan competitivos como en el pasado.


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Yo creo que lleva tilde (puede sustituirse por _todavía_). 
más aún = más todavía


----------



## JB

No estoy seguro, pero encontré esto

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=854588&postcount=7


----------



## Ynez

Ahora acabo de comprender una cosa: un día vi la palabra "aun" con este sentido sin acento y consulté el DRAE. Como "aún" con acento no tiene entrada pensé que habrían cambiado la norma y que ahora ya no hacía falta acentuarlo...Si es que...

Este es *con* acento.

El que va sin acento es el que decimos en "ni aun así".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DRAE:

ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


----------



## coquis14

¡Muy interesante! las cosas que se entera uno sobre su própia lengua después de tantos años de usarla.Pero en este caso entonces es con tilde si seguimos esta nueva regla (para mí) del sinónimo con todavía.
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Hola. 

Me parece percibir cierta confusión respecto al uso de la tilde en la oración consultada por Whodouthinkyouare.
Yo creo que aquí _aun_ no debería llevar tilde porque, en esta oración, no equivale a _todavía_ en su significado temporal, sino en el de ponderación:

– _Yo aún estoy enfermo_. (Después de algunos días, todavía estoy enfermo.)
– _Más aun, estoy enfermo_. (Además de otras cosas, estoy también enfermo.)

Saludos.


----------



## 0scar

Se puede reemplazar por _todavía__:_  lleva acento.
Todavía más, la inversión en otras naciones...


----------



## AguAmor

hosec said:


> La verdad es que la definición del DRAE no tiene desperdicio... Sinceramente, me parece pésima.



Pero me parece que estas dos ideas no se complemntan, por el contrario.
Si no tiene desperdicio es porque es una definicion exclente. Y concluyes, con que te parece pésima? No entiendo... O me perdi?

Me permito dejar este comentario aun cuando no es en referencia directa al hilo original. 
Saludos.


----------



## hosec

Hola:

Esta es una definición bastante mejor de "aun" (Diccionario Clave):


*aun *
*adv. *
*1 *Incluso o también: _Aun los más listos se equivocan a veces. _
*conj. *
*2 *Enlace gramatical con valor concesivo: _Todas las personas son dignas de respeto, aun las que no piensan como nosotros. _SINÓNIMO: _incluso _
*3 aun cuando *enlace gramatical coordinante con valor adversativo: _No iré aun cuando me apetezca muchísimo. _SINÓNIMO: _aunque _
ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _adhuc_ (hasta ahora).
ORTOGRAFÍA: Dist. de _aún_.

La definición del DRAE _no tiene desperdicio_ porque, la mires por donde la mires, todo es aprovechable para criticarla (si te digo que la expresión se puede entender irónicamente, tal vez sea más clara la cosa).

La definición del DRAE no es buena porque se contradice: según leemos, "aun" se escribe con tilde cuando se pueda sustituir por "todavía", ni más ni menos que en 5 de las 5 acepciones que registra (sí: en todas), por lo que, si se debe escribir "aún" y no "aun" ambos términos han de tener entradas diferentes en el diccionario o, al menos, que una entrada remita a la otra y se definan bien las dos.

La definición del DRAE no es buena porque no registra más que usos adverbiales, y "aun", al menos en el español al que yo estoy acostumbrado, se utiliza más con valor de conjunción concesiva.

La definición del DRAE no es buena porque copia de modo palpable la de "todavía".

La definición del DRAE no es buena porque no define "aun", sino "aún".

Y tal vez aún se le pudieran sacar más "peros". No tiene desperdicio.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sin ser una gran cosa, todo esto de aún ('todavía') / aun ('aunque'; 'incluso, también') está más claro en el María Moliner. Menudo embrollo el que montan los señores de la Irreal. ¡Y esto con una palabra importante del idioma!
La palabra es la misma (del latín adhuc), pero tiene un uso tónico y otro átono, con distinta intensidad en la pronunciación.


----------



## lapetitebiquette

Hola a todos,

tengo unas dudas a propósito del aun con y sin tilde. Creo que le regla es la siguiente: 
si aun = incluso : es sin tilde
si aún = todavía : con tilde

Me pueden decir si las siguientes frases son correctas: 

1) La República Dominicana quedó como un protectorado de los Estados Unidos aun después del retiro de las fuerzas estadounidenses en 1924
2) El rito de pasaje a la adultez se ve aún más desequilibrado por la experiencia de migrante
3)Las tres hermanas se preocupan aún más por su caso cuando ella les comenta que su novio quiere tener relaciones sexuales.
4) Aun mucho tiempo después de que las burlas cesaron, los rostros de estos chicos todavía no se habían desvanecido de sus pesadillas. 

gracias !!


----------



## LA_Andaluza

Hola

Yo creo que está perfecto.


----------



## lapetitebiquette

Muchas gracias


----------



## kunvla

*Diccionario de Dudas y Dificultades de la Lengua Española*, * Manuel Seco*

*aun.* 1. Según las normas de la Academia
de 1959, se escribe con tilde (acento gráfico)
cuando significa 'todavía': Aún no han llegado;
sin tilde, cuando significa 'incluso':
Aun los tontos lo saben. Esta norma ortográfica
se corresponde con otra de carácter ortológico:
la palabra aun se pronuncia como bisílaba
/a-ún/ cuando equivale a 'todavía':
Aún está enfermo; Está enfermo aún. Se pronuncia
como monosílaba /aun/ en todos los
demás casos, es decir, con el significado de
'hasta, también, inclusive' (o 'siquiera', con
negación): Aun los sordos han de oírme; Ni
hizo nada por él ni aun lo intentó (Nuevas
normas, § 17; Esbozo, §§ 1.5.4a y 1.6.9b).
Esta norma, aunque muy clara, no responde
exactamente a la pronunciación real.
La sinéresis /aun/ es general cuando la palabra
va delante de aquellas a las que afecta o
modifica (Aún no ha venido); solo a veces se
usa el hiato /a-ún/ en esta posición cuando la
pronunciación es lenta o se desea reforzar la
significación del adverbio. Detrás de la palabra
a que se refiere, el adverbio se pronuncia
corrientemente con hiato, /a-ún/: No salen
aún de clase. (Navarro, Pronunciación,
§ 147.) En ninguno de estos casos interviene
la significación del adverbio.
En América, o al menos en algunos de sus
países (Argentina, Colombia; cf. Alonso,
Problema, 81; Flórez, Lengua, 218), se pronuncian
indebidamente iguales el aun 'incluso'
y el aún 'todavía', tanto si van delante
como si van detrás de las palabras modificadas
por ellos.
2. Aun cuando. (Se pronuncia átono
cuando.) Conjunción concesiva. Se emplea
introduciendo una proposición adverbial
concesiva del tipo irreal: Aun cuando quisiera,
no podría hacerlo.

http://www.esnips.com/doc/21d124fa-...el-Seco---Diccionario-de-Dudas-y-Dificultades


----------



## Guillermogustavo

En otro hilo, surgió una discrepancia entre Calambur y yo. Calambur dice que tanto *aun* como *aún*, deben pronunciarse *a-ún*, independientemente de la presencia o no de tilde.

Yo digo que deben pronunciarse como se escriben: *aun* como monosílabo, y *aún* como bisílabo agudo.

Como ninguno de los dos está muy seguro, nos gustaría que nos dieran su saber u opinión. Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Al respecto dice Manuel Seco:

*aun. 1. * Según las normas de la Academia
 de 1959, se escribe con tilde (acento gráfico)
 cuando significa 'todavía': _Aún no han llegado;_
 sin tilde, cuando significa 'incluso':
_Aun los tontos lo saben. _ Esta norma ortográfica
 se corresponde con otra de carácter ortológico:
 la palabra _aun _se pronuncia como bisílaba
 /a-ún/ cuando equivale a 'todavía':
_Aún está enfermo; Está enfermo aún. _ Se pronuncia
 como monosílaba /aun/ en todos los
 demás casos, es decir, con el significado de
 'hasta, también, inclusive' (o 'siquiera', con
 negación): _Aun los sordos han de oírme; Ni_
_hizo nada por él ni aun lo intentó (Nuevas_
_normas, _ § 17; _Esbozo, _§§ 1.5.4a y 1.6.9b).
*Esta norma, aunque muy clara, no responde*
 *exactamente a la pronunciación real.*
 La sinéresis /aun/ es general cuando la palabra
 va delante de aquellas a las que afecta o
 modifica _(Aún no ha venido); _solo a veces se
 usa el hiato /a-ún/ en esta posición cuando la
 pronunciación es lenta o se desea reforzar la
 significación del adverbio. Detrás de la palabra
 a que se refiere, el adverbio se pronuncia
 corrientemente con hiato, /a-ún/: _No salen_
_aún de clase. _ (Navarro, _Pronunciación,_
 § 147.) En ninguno de estos casos interviene
 la significación del adverbio.
 En América, o al menos en algunos de sus
 países (*Argentina,* Colombia; cf. Alonso,
_Problema, _ 81; Flórez, _Lengua, _218), *se pronuncian*
*indebidamente iguales el aun 'incluso'*
 *y el aún 'todavía'*, tanto si van delante
 como si van detrás de las palabras modificadas
 por ellos.


----------



## flljob

Yo siempre la oigo como bisílaba independientemente de cómo se escriba y qué quiera decir. Aunque lo correcto sería pronunciar _aun_ como monosílaba.

Saludos


----------



## Guillermogustavo

A ver:
De acuerdo a lo que dice Manuel Seco, _aun_ debe pronunciarse siempre como monosílabo.

En cambio, _aún_ debe pronunciarse como monosílabo cuando va antes de la palabra a la que modifica. 
Y como bisílabo agudo, cuando va después.
Ej.: _Aún no ha venido_, se pronuncia "*aun* no ha venido".
_No salen aún de clase_, se pronuncia "no salen *a-ún* de clase".

Al final no es ni como decía Calambur ni como decía yo. Complicada, la cosa...


----------



## Calambur

Fiel a mi costumbre, haré caso omiso de lo que indican los académicos (aun si se trata de don Manuel) y seguiré pronunciando /aún/, en la seguridad de que por el contexto se entenderá a cuál palabra me refiero. 
Por otra parte, tal vez yo no tengo buena oreja, pero la verdad es que raramente he oído /aun/.


----------



## Pinairun

Aun cuando...
Cuando aún...

Creo que en estas dos formas sí ha de notarse...


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Pinairun:
Yo creo que en "aun cuando", la gente también hace el hiato: a-ún. Lo que pasa es que al ser la primera palabra, no se nota tanto. Pero si le dices a la persona que lo diga lentamente, dirán "a-ún cuan-do".

Todo esto, al margen de las complicadas disposiciones de la RAE.


----------



## AguAmor

hosec said:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta es una definición bastante mejor de "aun" (Diccionario Clave):
> 
> 
> *aun *
> *adv. *
> *1 *Incluso o también: _Aun los más listos se equivocan a veces. _
> *conj. *
> *2 *Enlace gramatical con valor concesivo: _Todas las personas son dignas de respeto, aun las que no piensan como nosotros. _SINÓNIMO: _incluso _
> *3 aun cuando *enlace gramatical coordinante con valor adversativo: _No iré aun cuando me apetezca muchísimo. _SINÓNIMO: _aunque _
> ETIMOLOGÍA: Del latín _adhuc_ (hasta ahora).
> ORTOGRAFÍA: Dist. de _aún_.
> 
> La definición del DRAE _no tiene desperdicio_ porque, la mires por donde la mires, todo es aprovechable para criticarla (si te digo que la expresión se puede entender irónicamente, tal vez sea más clara la cosa).
> 
> La definición del DRAE no es buena porque se contradice: según leemos, "aun" se escribe con tilde cuando se pueda sustituir por "todavía", ni más ni menos que en 5 de las 5 acepciones que registra (sí: en todas), por lo que, si se debe escribir "aún" y no "aun" ambos términos han de tener entradas diferentes en el diccionario o, al menos, que una entrada remita a la otra y se definan bien las dos.
> 
> La definición del DRAE no es buena porque no registra más que usos adverbiales, y "aun", al menos en el español al que yo estoy acostumbrado, se utiliza más con valor de conjunción concesiva.
> 
> La definición del DRAE no es buena porque copia de modo palpable la de "todavía".
> 
> La definición del DRAE no es buena porque no define "aun", sino "aún".
> 
> Y tal vez aún se le pudieran sacar más "peros". No tiene desperdicio.
> 
> Saludos.



Gracias.
Muy esclarecedor tu comentario. En cuanto al sentido irónico de "no tiene desperdicio" y en lo referente al significado de aun...

Saludos, salud.


----------



## englishfreak

Hace poco descubrí que "aún así" debía ser en realidad "aun así", lo que tiene lógica, pero nunca me había parado a pensarlo. "Aun" en ese caso se puede sustituir por "incluso". 

Eso me lleva a pensar en el caso de "aún mejor" (¿incluso mejor?), aun peor etc. Por la misma regla de tres, ese "aun" no debería ir acentuado, ¿verdad? 

La RAE me confunde, porque da cuatro acepciones en que aun significa "todavía", y pone que si se puede sustituir por "todavía" va acentuado; pero claro, el ejemplo que da es el de un "todavía" temporal, que es lo que yo entiendo (aún está enfermo. Todavía lo está). Porque "La madre le gritó, pero aun así la niña no se comíó el pollo" puede decirse "e incluso así" o "y todavía así". Yo entiendo que solo se acentúa si es un "todavía" temporal. 

¿Qué ocurre con "aun mejor", "aun peor" e incluso frases como "aun más penosa era su forma de cantar"?


----------



## englishfreak

Otro ejemplo: "menos audibles aún eran sus gritos" (¿o "aun"?)


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

*aun**.*
(Del lat. _adhuc_).

*1. *adv. t. *todavía* (‖ hasta un momento determinado).
*2. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ no obstante, sin embargo).
*3. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ en sentido concesivo).
*4. *adv. m. *todavía* (‖ en sentido de encarecimiento o ponderación).

*5. *adv. m. Denota a veces idea de encarecimiento en sentido afirmativo o negativo. ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


----------



## balduino

englishfreak said:


> La RAE me confunde


 En este caso totalmente de acuerdo. 


> ¿Qué ocurre con "aun mejor", "aun peor" e incluso frases como "aun más penosa era su forma de cantar"?


Llevan tilde los tres. 
(A no ser que busques un ejemplo rebuscado: 
_-¿Qué te parece este texto ahora? ¿Sigue sin gustarte? 
-Aun mejor, sigue sin gustarme_.) 
El uso corriente sería: 
_Para subir a la cuarta planta utilice la escalera del fondo. O aún mejor, coja el ascensor_. 
_Hoy me encuentro aún peor que ayer_.  


englishfreak said:


> Otro ejemplo: "menos audibles aún eran sus gritos" (¿o "aun"?)


Con tilde: aún.


----------



## kunvla

Diccionario_de_Dificultades_de_la_Lengua_Española_Manuel_Seco

*aun. 1.* Según las normas de la Academia
de 1959, se escribe con tilde (acento gráfico)
cuando significa 'todavía': _Aún no han llegado;_
sin tilde, cuando significa 'incluso':
_Aun los tontos lo saben._ Esta norma ortográfica
se corresponde con otra de carácter ortológico:
la palabra aun se pronuncia como bisílaba
/a-ún/ cuando equivale a 'todavía':
_Aún está enfermo; Está enfermo aún._ Se
pronuncia como monosílaba /aun/ en todos los
demás casos, es decir, con el significado de
'hasta, también, inclusive' (o 'siquiera', con
negación): _Aun los sordos han de oírme; Ni
hizo nada por él ni aun lo intentó (Nuevas
normas, _§ 17; _Esbozo,_ §§ 1.5.4a y 1.6.9b).
Esta norma, aunque muy clara, no responde
exactamente a la pronunciación real.
La sinéresis /aun/ es general cuando la palabra
va delante de aquellas a las que afecta o
modifica _(Aún no ha venido)_; solo a veces se
usa el hiato /a-ún/ en esta posición cuando la
pronunciación es lenta o se desea reforzar la
significación del adverbio. Detrás de la palabra
a que se refiere, el adverbio se pronuncia
corrientemente con hiato, /a-ún/: _No salen
aún de clase_. (Navarro, _Pronunciación_,
§ 147.) En ninguno de estos casos interviene
la significación del adverbio.
En América, o al menos en algunos de sus
países (Argentina, Colombia; cf. Alonso,
_Problema_, 81; Flórez, Lengua, 218), se pronuncian
indebidamente iguales el _aun_ 'incluso'
y el _aún_ 'todavía', tanto si van delante
como si van detrás de las palabras modificadas
por ellos.
*2. *_Aun cuando_. (Se pronuncia átono
cuando.) Conjunción concesiva. Se emplea
introduciendo una proposición adverbial
concesiva del tipo irreal: Aun cuando quisiera,
no podría hacerlo.


Diccionario de María Moliner

*aún* (del lat. "adhuc", hasta ahora; pronunc. gralm. )     
*1* adv. Equivale a "*todavía" y expresa persistencia en el momento en que se habla o de que se habla de cierta acción o estado: "Aún no han llegado". Se emplea mucho en correlación con "cuando": "Aún no habrías llegado a la esquina cuando llamó por teléfono".     
*2* Equivale a "todavía" en su acepción ponderativa: "Si vienes tú, aún lo pasaremos mejor".



*aun* (del lat. "adhuc", hasta ahora; pronunc. )     
*1* adv. Se emplea con el significado de "incluso" con valor *concesivo: "Aun siendo viejo trabaja más que tú. Va sin sombrero aun en pleno invierno". Expresiones que equivalen a "aunque sea viejo..., aunque sea pleno invierno...".     
*2* Se emplea en frases ponderativas equivaliendo a "hasta, incluso" o "también": "Te daría cien pesetas y aun doscientas porque te vayas y me dejes en paz. Habría allí dos mil y aun dos mil quinientas personas".     
*Aun cuando.* Equivale exactamente a "aunque".     
V. "aun _así_, ni aun _así_, _más_ aún".     
*Ni aun.* Expresión *exhaustiva equivalente a "ni" en frases de *ponderación construidas con gerundio: "Ni aun pagándolo a peso de oro se consigue".


----------



## juanmy90

Yo en lo que me baso es en el criterio fonético... cuando pronuncio [ạu̯n] (es decir, palabra sin acento y con «u» semivocal, diptongada) escribo «aun», y, cuando pronuncio [ạún] (hiato, «u» acentuada) escribo «aún».
Por eso escribo «aun así», «aún mejor», «aún más» y «aún peor».


----------



## juanmy90

¡Aunque kunvla lo ha explicado mejor!


----------



## Jellby

englishfreak said:


> Hace poco descubrí que "aún así" debía ser en realidad "aun así", lo que tiene lógica, pero nunca me había parado a pensarlo. "Aun" en ese caso se puede sustituir por "incluso".
> 
> Eso me lleva a pensar en el caso de "aún mejor" (¿incluso mejor?), aun peor etc. Por la misma regla de tres, ese "aun" no debería ir acentuado, ¿verdad?



En mi modesta opinión, hay casos en los que puede ir acentuado o no, según el sentido que se le quiera dar a la frase, tanto "incluso mejor" como "todavía mejor" son posibles, con casi el mismo significado.


----------



## Lexinauta

Jellby said:


> En mi modesta opinión, hay casos en los que puede ir acentuado o no, según el sentido que se le quiera dar a la frase, tanto "incluso mejor" como "todavía mejor" son posibles, con casi el mismo significado.


Coincido con Jellby. Algunas veces no podemos determinar, al analizar un texto, si existe un error o no por parte del autor, porque el uso de cualquiera de las dos variantes sería correcto, con ligero matiz de significado. 
¡Qué le vamos a hacer...! Sutilezas de la lengua...


----------



## Jellby

Para eso es la tilde diacrítica, ¿no?


----------



## Lexinauta

Jellby said:


> Para eso es la tilde diacrítica, ¿no?


No, Jellby, yo me refiero a que en algunos casos no sabemos si el autor (o corrector, o editor) utilizó bien el término o si correspondía la otra variante.
Supongo que te habrás encontrado con casos así...


----------



## englishfreak

Aquí estamos discutiendo los _frikis_ de la lengua (aquí en la oficina, no en el foro ¿eh? que nadie se me ofenda) y la gente dice que depende del caso. Por ejemplo, si dice alguien: _Aún sufrirás más_, pues sí, con tilde, y si dices _era aun más alto que Pepe_, en ese caso es un "aun" ponderativo y por tanto no debería llevar la dichosa marquita. ¿Se acepta la moción? ¿Alguien tiene algún argumento en contra?


----------



## Bandama

englishfreak said:


> La RAE me confunde, porque da cuatro acepciones en que aun significa "todavía", y pone que si se puede sustituir por "todavía" va acentuado; pero claro, el ejemplo que da es el de un "todavía" temporal, que es lo que yo entiendo (aún está enfermo. Todavía lo está). Porque "La madre le gritó, pero aun así la niña no se comíó el pollo" puede decirse "e incluso así" o "y todavía así". Yo entiendo que solo se acentúa si es un "todavía" temporal.
> 
> ¿Qué ocurre con "aun mejor", "aun peor" e incluso frases como "aun más penosa era su forma de cantar"?



Yo entiendo la regla de una manera más estricta. Cuando "aún" tiene un sentido temporal (equivale a "todavía"), lleva tilde; cuando tiene valor concesivo (equivale a "incluso"), no la lleva. Entiendo que la regla en el primer caso se refiere a "todavía" *únicamente en su sentido temporal*, no cuando tiene valor concesivo, porque entonces no serviría de nada la regla.

Por eso, yo escribo: "*Aun mejor*", "*aun peor*" e "*aun más penosa*" (sin tilde).

Para los que hablen lenguas extranjeras esta distinción es más clara porque por lo general se utilizan términos diferentes (piensa en "even" y "not yet" del inglés).


----------



## kunvla

Diccionario de María Moliner

*aún* (del lat. "adhuc", hasta ahora; pronunc. gralm. ) 

*2* Equivale a "*todavía*" en su acepción ponderativa: "Si vienes tú, aún lo pasaremos mejor".


*todavía* (de "toda" y "vía")

*2* Sirve para aplicar a cierto caso, con mayor intensidad o en mayor grado algo que se da como existente en otro: "Él es todavía más inteligente que su hermano".


Por tanto se escribe con acento:
_
a*ú*n más alto que Pepe_

"*Aún mejor*", "*aún peor*" e "*aún más penosa*"


----------



## Sosón

Yo estoy de acuerdo con kunvla. Según el DPD de la RAE:



> La palabra _aún_ lleva tilde cuando puede sustituirse por _todavía_ (tanto con significado temporal como con valor ponderativo o intensivo) sin alterar el sentido de la frase: _Aún la espera; Este modelo tiene aún más potencia; Tiene una biblioteca de más de cinco mil volúmenes y aún se queja de tener pocos libros; Aún si se notara en los resultados..., pero no creo que mejore; Ahora que he vuelto a ver la película, me parece aún más genial._



Según la parte *tanto con significado temporal como con valor ponderativo o intensivo *da igual que se pueda sustituir también por "incluso". Si significa lo mismo que "todavía", sea cual sea el caso (temporal o ponderativo), lleva tilde.


----------



## Jellby

Lexinauta said:


> No, Jellby, yo me refiero a que en algunos casos no sabemos si el autor (o corrector, o editor) utilizó bien el término o si correspondía la otra variante.
> Supongo que te habrás encontrado con casos así...



Sí, claro, lo entiendo. Pero debemos confiar en que quien lo escribió lo escribió correctamente, al menos si tiene sentido tal como está escrito (afortunadamente aún no han decidido dejar esa tilde a la arbitrariedad de quien escribe, como otras... )


----------



## englishfreak

ah, gracias! perfecto, lo que necesitaba! trato de re-redactar el libro de estilo y necesito confirmar todos los puntos con referencias a manuales, me salvasteis la vida!


----------



## Bandama

Sosón said:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo con kunvla. Según el DPD de la RAE:
> 
> La palabra _aún_ lleva tilde cuando puede sustituirse por _todavía_ (tanto con significado temporal como con valor ponderativo o intensivo) sin alterar el sentido de la frase: _Aún la espera; Este modelo tiene aún más potencia; Tiene una biblioteca de más de cinco mil volúmenes y aún se queja de tener pocos libros; Aún si se notara en los resultados..., pero no creo que mejore; Ahora que he vuelto a ver la película, me parece aún más genial._
> 
> 
> Según la parte *tanto con significado temporal como con valor ponderativo o intensivo *da igual que se pueda sustituir también por "incluso". Si significa lo mismo que "todavía", sea cual sea el caso (temporal o ponderativo), lleva tilde.




Es obvio entonces que hay un problema en la definición de la regla que aparece en muchos lados (ye en la propia RAE), ya que los dos conceptos se solapan: el hecho de que pueda sustituirse por "todavía" o "incluso" no nos aporta mucho dado que ambas palabras son a menudo intercambiables.

Veamos lo que la RAE dice de "aun" sin tilde:



> *aun**.*
> (Del lat. _adhuc_).
> * 1.     * adv. t. *todavía*      (‖ hasta un momento determinado).
> * 2.     * adv. m. *todavía*      (‖ no obstante, sin embargo).
> * 3.     * adv. m. *todavía*      (‖ en sentido concesivo).
> * 4.     * adv. m. *todavía*      (‖ en sentido de encarecimiento o ponderación).
> * 5.     * adv. m. Denota a veces idea de encarecimiento en sentido afirmativo o negativo.
> 
> ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


Se contradice con El María Moliner y con la cita del PDH* pues dice que "aun" sin tilde también se utiliza con valor ponderativo (!)
* 

En realidad, aplicar la regla de que puede sustituirse por "todavía" tanto cuando esta palabra tiene valor temporal como ponderativo no nos resuelve la cuestión. Frases como:

1. "_Aún/aun los locos tienen sus momentos de lucidez_"

tienen un valor ponderativo, pero no parece poderse utilizar "todavía", con lo que la regla no es muy práctica.

En realidad, los valores concesivo y ponderativo se solapan. Si digo:

2. "_Aún/aun si hablamos en portugés, nos entienden_"

Parece concesivo (aunque cantemos), pero ¿no es lo mismo que

3. "_Aún/aun en portugués, nos entienden_" 

cuyo sentido ponderativo parece claro?


Otros ejemplos de lo mismo:

4. "_Aun/aún sin Pedro, lo pasaremos bien_"

Puede ser "aunque no esté Pedro" (la ausencia de Pedro no es impedimento para pàsarlo bien) y también "incluso sin Pedro" (con Pedro y también sin él lo pasaremos bien)

5. "_Aun/aún en un hotel de lujo, se siente incómodo_" 

Lo mismo: "aunque se queda/e en un hotel e lujo" o "incluso en un hotel de lujo".


Con lo que concluyo que el problema está en la proximidad de estos valores y *que la regla del "todavía" es incoherente con los valores que pretende marcar*.


----------



## Jellby

Bandama said:


> Con lo que concluyo que el problema está en la proximidad de estos valores y *que la regla del "todavía" es incoherente con los valores que pretende marcar*.



En todos los ejemplos que has puesto, yo pondría "aun", ya que no me resulta natural poner "todavía" en su lugar, al menos no con valor concesivo. En algunos casos podría tener sentido con valor temporal, pero entonces convendría cambiar algo la frase:

*Aun* los locos tienen sus momentos de lucidez / Los locos *aún* tienen momentos de lucidez

*Aun* si hablamos en portugés, nos entienden / Si hablamos en portugués *aún* nos entienden

*Aun* en un hotel de lujo, se siente incómodo / *Aún* se siente incómodo en un hotel de lujo


----------



## dexterciyo

En estos últimos ejemplos de Bandama, el "aun" sin tilde se podría sustituir por "hasta". Con tilde, "aún", sí cabe sustituir por "todavía"


----------



## GrammarObsession

Tengo entendido que "aún" con acento indica "todavía" y, sin acento, "ni siquiera". Ahora bien, leí la siguiente oración:

"Aún sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó."

Mi duda es: ¿Cuál de las dos opciones se utiliza en ese caso? Porque a mi parecer, ambas palabras tienen cierta validez:

Con aún: Todvía sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó.
Con aun: Ni siquiera sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó.

Cierto es que la versión sin acento se oye un poco extraña, pero tiene sentido.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

No suele haber acuerdo en estos casos. Yo diría que el Diccionario de la Academia admite los dos. Tal como lo pronuncio yo, es palabra átona, por tanto lo escribo sin acento (y además para mí tiene así más sentido). Pero los queridos correctores lo suelen corregir, de modo que quizá no soy muy de fiar.  

Saludos. (Y bienvenido).


----------



## GrammarObsession

Te lo agradezco de todas formas. Y, si te refieres a los correctores de las computadoras, no es error tuyo. Ambas palabras existen y tienen su propio significado, pero a veces los ordenadores no aceptan palabras existentes o toman algunas frases correctas por errores de redacción.

Gracias también por la bienvenida, soy feliz por estar aquí.

(Si esto es para el foro un cambio de tema, les ruego una disculpa y lo borraré si es posible)


----------



## Ibermanolo

A mí en ese caso me parece que es sin tilde.

"Aun sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó." = Incluso sabiendo, a pesar de saber.

P.D. Creo que es mejor sustituir "aun" por "incluso" que por "ni siquiera".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

A mí me parece que es con acento. 

Del DRAE:

ORTOGR. Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por _todavía._ _Aún_ ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


----------



## juan89

P.D. Creo que es mejor sustituir "aun" por "incluso" que por "ni siquiera". 		

Ibermanolo: Me parece que con esta sustitución, cambias completamente el sentido de la frase, lo rindes "igual" a la primera (la de aún = todavía).


----------



## lady jekyll

Sin duda, el "aun" de tu frase viene a decir "incluso". Por consiguiente, no va acentuado.


----------



## juan89

Pero una pregunta:

Incluso no puede ser sustituído por "todavía"?


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Juan:
Yo no le veo sentido a esta frase si sustituimos "aun" por "todavía". ¿Tú sí?
La norma de "aún/aun" es muy simple:

*Si el "aún" que queremos escribir significa "todavía", siempre se escribirá con tilde. Si lo que queremos decir es "incluso, hasta, también o siquiera (con negación)", no pondremos acento.*
Más ejemplos:
Aún [todavía] estoy esperando al fontanero.
Tiene 30 años y aún [todavía] duerme con un osito de peluche.

Aun [incluso] diciéndoselo, llegó tarde.
Es tan trabajador que aun [incluso] en su boda se fue a segar.

Por lo tanto, en la frase de GO, "aun" no lleva acento. ¿Comprendes?
Saludetes.


----------



## juan89

Perdona, entiendo perfectamente lo que dices, sin embargo (puedo estar muy equivocado, y lo juro que estoy trabajando en mi testarudez ) a mi me parece que cabe perfectamente decir:

"Todavía sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó."


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Para testarudos, yo la primera! 
Te comprendo perfectamente. Supongo que tu "todavía" valdría como adverbio de modo, ya no de tiempo: No obstante, sabiendo qué...
En el caso de "aun/aún" la posible sustitución con "todavía" sólo se contempla en su sentido temporal.


----------



## Agró

Va sin tilde, significa "incluso", no "todavía" (en su acepción temporal):
Aun sabiendo...
Incluso sabiendo...


----------



## juan89

> En el caso de "aun/aún" la posible sustitución con "todavía" sólo se contempla en su sentido temporal.



¡Ajá!

Se aclara la nublada percepción de las cosas mente. 

Gracias lady jekyll


----------



## hual

Hola

No sé si llego tarde, pero quisiera decir que en expresiones como "aun sabiendo...", "aun" no lleva tilde. En caso de duda, hay que ver si se puede reemplazar por una subordinada encabezada por "aunque": _aun sabiendo..._ = _aunque sabía..._ Se trata de una expresión concesiva que nada tiene que ver con la temporalidad denotada por el adverbio "todavía".


----------



## IRINITA K.

> GrammarObsession:
> Con aún: Todvía sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó.
> Con aun: Ni siquiera sabiendo qué podría pasarle si se quedaba ahí, no se inmutó.


 
Hola a todos! Yo creo que no se puede usar *aún *en el sentido de *todavía* con *sabiendo*. 
No sé si me explico bien, pero es que suena raro. "Aún/todavía estoy pensando" sí me parece lógico, 
aun sabiendo ( incluso, a pesar de saber... - la que mejor vale, según yo. 
Ya que aún/todavía en oraciones afimativas, acompaña a una acción en desarrollo, ¿no?
Por ejemplo, 
¿Aún sigues aquí? - Sí, aún trabanando ( que es la forma de decir "estoy trabajando/sigo trabajando, aún no he terminado de trabajar ) , el proceso
Pero no podemos decir 
Aún sabiendo/ Todavía sabiendo.  Pero sí: aún no lo sé, todavía no lo sé.
¿Que piensan ustedes? A lo mejor me equivoco, aiiiii


----------



## IRINITA K.

Pero es verdad que nos confunden a menudo las palabras como más/mas, aún/aun, si/sí, tú/tu, sólo/solo que se acentúan por el peligro de ambiguedad.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La culpa de la ambigüedad entre "aun" y "aún" la tiene la Academia por explicarlo según su equivalencia o no a "todavía". Dado que "todavía" tiene también el doble sentido de adverbio de tiempo y de modo, lo más exacto sería decir que "aun" no se acentúa cuando es adverbio de modo y sí cuando es adverbio de tiempo (que es la regla que se aplicaba en viejas épocas).


----------



## GrammarObsession

IRINITA K. said:


> Yo creo que no se puede usar *aún *en el sentido de *todavía* con *sabiendo*.
> No sé si me explico bien, pero es que suena raro.


 
Tal vez no puedas creerlo, pero a mí me suena raro que "todavía sabiendo" te suene raro .
Pero tienes razón, quizá no sea correcto. Porque, por ejemplo, uno siempre dice la palabra "que" sin darse cuenta, pero en un texto verlo tantas veces es inapropiado.
Estoy de acerdo con MarieSuzanne, debería ser un poco más específica la RAE en esta clase de reglas.
Y tienen razón, "aun" e "incluso" me parecen los indicados.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

MarieSuzanne said:


> lo más exacto sería decir que "aun" no se acentúa cuando es adverbio de modo y sí cuando es adverbio de tiempo (que es la regla que se aplicaba en viejas épocas).


Mucho más fácil en esos términos, me parece un consejo muy bueno.


----------



## mujerdepaz77

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Unión de Hilos*​ 
Aquí está el contexto:

La fe te servirá en los tropiezos que aun desconoces.

De verdad, no estoy segura.

Gracias


----------



## flljob

La fe te servirá en los tropiezos que todavía/aún desconoces.


----------



## elmg

Yo voto por aún, me parece que allí funciona como sinónimo de "todavía". 

Saludos.


----------



## Camilo1964

Aún se acentúa sólo en los casos en los que puede sustituirse por la palabra todavía, en los restantes casos no. 

En el caso que propones, lleva acento.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## englishfreak

La fe te servirá en los tropiezos que aun desconoces.

La fe te servirá aun en los tropiezos que desconoces (ahí iría sin tilde por ser sinónimo de "incluso" y no de "todavía".
 
Pero en tu caso, está claro que es intercambiable por "todavía", y por tanto... ¡tilde!


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es con tilde. La palabra 'aún' suele llevar tilde casi siempre. Salvo en casos raros donde no indica cantidad de tiempo, es sustituible por 'todavía'. Es similar a 'más', que siempre lleva tilde salvo cuando quiere decir 'pero', que apenas usamos esa palabra con ese sentido, porque ponemos el 'pero' directamente.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Sólo se acentúa si es intercambiable por todavía, temporal o ponderativo*. 
En el resto de lo casos ( subjunción _concesiva_ (*= aunque*) _ante gerundio_, o _ponderativo_ -'*incluso*', '*también*', '*hasta*'-) *no lleva acento*.


----------



## elnickestalibre

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
¿Cuál es la correcta?

No le gustaban las espinacas, pero, aún así, se las comió.
No le gustaban las espinacas, pero, aun así, se las comió.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuando aún se puede sustiruir por todavía lleva acento, pero si es concesivo (aun = aunque), no.
En este caso llevaría acento.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Ok, tenía la duda por el 'así'; me sonab a 'todavía así, y pensaba que era raro pero ya veo que es correcto.

Gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Entiendo que la frase de las espinacas es concesiva y no debería llevar acento:

No le gustaban las espinacas, pero, incluso así, se las comió.
Aunque no le gustaban las espinacas igual se las comió. 
No le gustaban las espinacas, pero, aun así, se las comió. 		

Saludos


----------



## Ynez

Yo estoy de acuerdo con Adolfo.

De los ejemplos del diccionario en esta misma página, este es el más parecido a tu oración:



> *aun*
> conj. conc. Seguido de gerundio,
> aunque: _aun no apeteciéndole, fue._



=
_Aun así, fue_


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues a mi me parece claramente _todavía así_.
Por cierto ¿qué tiene que ver el adverbio de modo así con los gerundios?


----------



## Valtiel

Evidentemente, ese _aun_ no debe tildarse.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues a mi me parece claramente _todavía así_.



Yo no veo ese uso de "todavía", en esa frase nunca usaría "todavía". Se me ocurren otras frases donde "aún así" sí podría ir con acento:

Llevo dos horas esperándote... ¿y estás aún así?
El mes que viene cambiarán el método, pero de momento es aún así.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

Recuerdo un thread en el que se discutió largamente este caso. No consigo ubicarlo.

Yo siempre había creído que _aun_ debía tildarse cuando significaba _todavía_, y que _todavía_, a su vez, siempre era adverbio de tiempo.
Y que _aun_ no llevaba tilde cuando significaba _incluso_, _hasta_, etc. (adverbios de modo).

Pero en aquel thread aparecieron otros criterios, y al final no me quedó nada en claro.

Por ejemplo, el DRAE da tres acepciones de _todavía_ como adverbio de *modo*, que hasta donde entiendo, se superponen con el significado de _aun_. 

Pregunto: ¿Está bien dicho: _No le gustaban las espinacas, pero *todavía* así, se las comió_? 

Para embrollar más la cosa, aparecieron criterios según los cuales _aun_ debía tildarse según su ubicación en la frase, aunque signifique _incluso_ o _hasta_.

Por ejemplo: _Aprobaron todos, *aún* los más rezagados_.
Y: _más *aún*_.

En lo personal, para no aprender reglas imposibles de memorizar, continuaré tildando _aun_ cuando sea adverbio de tiempo, y no tildándolo cuando sea adverbio de modo.

En definitiva: _aun así, aun cuando, más aun_. _Aprobaron todos, aun los más rezagados._ 

Y: _aún no llegó_.


----------



## Ynez

Puede que te refieras a este hilo (no lo he leído entero, pero trata el tema):

Este mensaje da un ejemplo del diccionario panhispánico:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=3627190&postcount=10


----------



## dexterciyo

Yo tampoco lo tildaría.

La RAE dice.



> Cuando la palabra _aun_ tiene sentido concesivo, tanto en la locución conjuntiva _aun cuando_, como si va seguida de un adverbio o de un gerundio, se escribe también sin tilde: _Aun cuando no lo pidas_ [= aunque no lo pidas], _te lo darán_; _Me esmeraré, pero *aun así*_ [= aunque sea así], _él no quedará satisfecho_; _Me referiré, aun brevemente_ [= aunque sea brevemente], _a su obra divulgativa_; _Aun conociendo_ [= aunque conoce] _sus limitaciones, decidió intentarlo._


----------



## litelchau

Yo no tengo este problema: en mi zona no se usa prácticamente la palabra _aun/aún._

En la frase en cuestión, yo no la tildaría.


----------



## Valtiel

En serio, sigo diciendo que no sé qué problema tenéis... Creo que no hace falta ser un supercerebrito para verlo claramente... ¿O sí?
¡Tildado no tiene sentido!
Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas tardes,

La expresión aun así/ aún así me da muchos quebraderos de cabeza. En la siguiente frase:

No se separó de la hoguera y aun así sentía las manos heladas.
No se separó de la hoguera y aún así sentía las manos heladas.

¿Cuál es la correcta?

Este tipo de frases los he visto escritos de ambas formas, pero en realidad yo veo correcta la opción con tilde "aún así", porque lo veo como si quisiera decir "todavía así" o "incluso así, incluso de esa forma" o "todavía de esa forma". 

Se me hace raro leer ese "aun" como si quisiera decir "aunque":

No se separó de la hoguera y aunque así sentía las manos heladas.

O cualquiera de sus variables, me siguen pareciendo igual de ridículas y malsonantes:

No se separó de la hoguera y aunque así lo hizo sentía las manos heladas.
No se separó de la hoguera y aunque fue así sentía las manos heladas.

No lo veo por mucho que lo intento, por eso lo veo con tilde como dije anteriormente, pero no sé si es la forma correcta de escribir la frase. Yo lo veo así:

No se separó de la hoguera y aún así (y todavía haciéndolo así, todavía así) sentía las manos heladas.

A ver si alguien me puede dar una explicación eficaz, sensata y práctica para que pueda quitarme esta gran duda de encima, para con este tipo de frases.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## AguAmor

MarieSuzanne said:


> La culpa de la ambigüedad entre "aun" y "aún" la tiene la Academia por explicarlo según su equivalencia o no a "todavía". Dado que "todavía" tiene también el doble sentido de adverbio de tiempo y de modo, lo más exacto sería decir que "aun" no se acentúa cuando es adverbio de modo y sí cuando es adverbio de tiempo (que es la regla que se aplicaba en viejas épocas).



Esta regla me aclara muchísimo. 
Simple y clara.
Gracias.


----------



## Istriano

litelchau said:


> Yo no tengo este problema: en mi zona no se usa prácticamente la palabra _aun/aún._



Bueno, según el Grandiccionario de uso del español actual (basado en el corpus lingüístico Cumbre) de la SGEL, la palabra *aún *es una de las palabras más frecuentes del idioma español: cinco estrellas (*****) de frecuencia.


----------



## Valtiel

Es simplemente comprender los vocablos realmente; no sé si por mucho leer textos de calidad o por tener mucha comprensión lingüística, o ambas cosas.

En prácticamente todos los casos de uso de _aun así_, _aun_ *no* debe tildarse.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

¿Pero por qué no debe tildarse?, citando la norma anterior se podría entender que en el caso de "aun así" estamos hablando de adverbio de modo si nos referimos a "aun así sentía las manos heladas" porque sería equivalente a "aunque lo hacía de esa manera, de ese *modo*, sentía las manos heladas"; usando la vieja norma citada, sería sin tilde por ser adverbio de modo pero si me dices que casi siempre se pone sin tilde no lo entiendo porque dudo mucho que casi siempre la expresión "aun así" tenga uso de adverbio de modo.

Y la actual norma es diferente, radicante en el significado de "todavía" y en tal caso, como dije en el anterior mensaje, yo lo veo como "todavia haciéndolo así sentía las manos heladas" y en ese caso lo veo con tilde "aún así". No sé qué tipo de casos te refieres a cuando dices que casi siempre se usa sin tilde... pero me gustaría que lo aclarases.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Lexinauta

> "todav*í*a haciéndolo así sentía las manos heladas"


Para mí, decir la frase en esta forma no está bien (aunque hay quienes piensan que sí). La equivalencia es: 'incluso haciéndolo así sentía las manos heladas'. Y, por lo tanto, no lleva tilde.


----------



## Guillermogustavo

El criterio de tildar _*aun*_ cuando equivale a _*todavía*_, no aclara nada, puesto que, como dice MarieSuzanne, _*todavía*_ también puede funcionar como adverbio de tiempo o de modo.

El criterio de tildar _*aun*_ según esté antes o después de la palabra a la que modifica, no me convence mucho, no veo que aporte nada.

El criterio prosódico, de tildar _*aun*_ de acuerdo a su pronunciación, daría lugar a una multiplicidad de ortografías, según la región de la persona que escribe (sin contar los casos en los que uno mismo duda de cómo la acentúa al hablar...) 

El único sentido que tendría tildar o no _*aun*_ es el de la tilde diacrítica, para diferenciar funciones. Como _*sólo*_ (adverbio) y _*solo*_ (adjetivo), o _*este*_ (adjetivo) y _*éste*_ (pronombre).
Es decir, _*aun*_ (adverbio de modo) y _*aún*_, adverbio de tiempo.
Yo sigo este criterio, que creo que es el tradicional. Y si la RAE dice otra cosa, allá ellos...


----------



## elnickestalibre

Valtiel said:


> Es simplemente comprender los vocablos realmente; no sé si por mucho leer textos de calidad o por tener mucha comprensión lingüística, o ambas cosas.
> 
> En prácticamente todos los casos de uso de _aun así_, _aun_ *no* debe tildarse.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Bueno y en cualquier caso, ¿cuáles son esos casos en los que "aun así" debería tildarse? 

Si dices que en prácticamente todos los casos se deja sin tilde, quiere decir por tanto que existen casos en los que llevaría tilde, bien, ¿cuáles son esos casos?

Si nos aferramos a la norma antigua que señala que la palabra "aun" se tilda cuando se trata de un adverbio de tiempo y se deja tal cual sin tildar cuando es adverbio de modo, tenemos que mirar el caso con lupa porque en el caso de "aun así" creo que siempre funciona como adverbio de modo, ¿no?

No teníamos casi dinero pero aun así fuimos al cine --> adverbio de modo.
No había gasolina pero aun así llegamos al lugar --> adverbio de modo.
Se bebió un litro de coñac y aun así no se puso borracho --> adverbio de modo.

La palabra "así" indica la forma de algo, el modo de algo, siempre indica modo. Por eso cuando le añadimos la palabra "aun", ésta se interpreta como adverbio de modo. No veo ningún caso en el que pueda manifestar adverbio de tiempo. Por tanto yo creo que en el 100% de los casos, en todos, manifiesta modo, adverbio de modo y según la norma antigua debe ir sin tilde por ese único motivo. Pero ahora se centran en que va tildado en casos de interpretación con "todavía".

Como han dicho algunos compañeros, "todavía" es una palabra con doble significado igualmente porque también funciona como adverbio de modo y de tiempo, y de ahí surgen este tipo de confusiones.


----------



## Señor K

Mi impresión es que la gente tilda el "aún" por un asunto de pronunciación, ya que la palabra tildada se pronuncia "aún" para diferenciarla de la pronunciación de "aun", que creen podría sonar de la manera como suena en la palabra "aunque" (es decir, haciendo énfasis en la "a" más que en la "u").

De esa manera, se entendería que la gente la tendiera a tildar porque no dicen <<"áun" así>>, sino <<"aún" así>>.

Digo yo, es mi impresión.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Sí, eso es cierto. Todos pronunciamos la sílaba tónica en la "u" diciendo "aún así" pero la norma antigua dice la palabra "aun" no debe tildarse en este caso.

Y ayer estuve ojeando algunos libros de texto y la expresión aparece siempre sin tilde, o sea que es verdad que la correcta es sin tilde.


----------



## Valtiel

elnickestalibre said:


> Sí, eso es cierto. Todos pronunciamos la sílaba tónica en la "u" diciendo "aún así" pero la norma antigua dice la palabra "aun" no debe tildarse en este caso.
> 
> Y ayer estuve ojeando algunos libros de texto y la expresión aparece siempre sin tilde, o sea que es verdad que la correcta es sin tilde.



No todos, porque yo siempre digo _aun_, de manera átona, y también lo oigo decir así, afortunadamente, excepto en algún que otro caso concreto...

El problema de _aun, aún_, _aun así_ y _aún así_ es que suelen confundirse los propios significados de _todavía_, y también con los de _aún_ y _aun_, y además, para colmo, esos vocablos comparten algunos de ellos.

Es, como ya dije, cuestión de conocer y comprender realmente las palabras, si no de saber lo suficiente, directamente.

También iba a comentar eso que dijiste: si no se ve claro, lo único que se ha de hacer es coger un texto que se sabe seguro que es de calidad —escrito o corregido por personas versadas en lingüística— y fijarse en cómo se escribe; por ejemplo y sin ir más lejos, en el _DPD_ de la ASALE tenemos la expresión _a*u*n así_ varias veces repartida en varios artículos.

La expresión _aún así_ es muy infrecuente porque _aún_ equivale a _todavía_, y _todavía_ indica, en ese caso, temporalidad (p. ej., _¿La obra está aún así?_, pero es más normal _¿Todavía está así la obra?_). Si _aún_ está acompañado de _más_, indica ponderación.

Saludos.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bueno si decimos _¿La obra está aún así?_ se ve a las claras que es tildado pero por un sencillo motivo, que la palabra "así" en este caso no está fusionada a la palabra "aun"; son en este caso palabras con más independencia que en el resto de casos de "aun así". Por eso aquí se tilda, son casos poco habituales ya que normalmente la gente, como bien apuntas, suele usar variables del tipo _¿Todavía está así la obra?_

Cuando decimos _¿La obra está aún así?, _decimos "¿Todavía está la obra así, todavía está así la obra, la obra está todavía así?, pero suena incluso mal decir "¿la obra está aún así?, es decir, a mí decirlo u escucharlo de esa forma me resuena mal en los oídos, yo lo escribiría y pronunciaría siempre de las otras maneras que suenan mejor, más serenas y de pronunciación impecable para mis oídos.

Para la frase "aún más" lo mismo, podemos decir:

Se comieron veinte platos de sopa y aún más --> está claro que va tildado e indica cantidad y ponderación, es decir, insiste en el hecho del suceso; "y todavía más"

Otro caso sería "aun cuando" que tampoco lleva tilde en la mayoría de los casos en que solemos usarlo:

Aun cuando todos se habían marchado, seguía gritando en la soledad.

Equivale a "incluso" aunque pueda parecer que a "todavía" e "incluso" pertenece al grupo de palabras que deriban en "aun" sin tilde; por ello no debe tildarse en estos casos:

Incluso cuando todos se habían marchado, seguía gritando en la soledad.

Y para finalizar decir que los casos de "aún" y "aun" en solitario no ejercen duda alguna, el problema radica en cuando se le añade alguna de estas palabritas que te cambian un poco los esquema, pero por lo general en el 90% de los casos se ve a las claras si es "aún" o "aun". Lo que pasa que se usa mucho más el "aún" que el "aun" y por eso cuando va sin tilde, al no estar acostumbrados a escribirlo de dicha forma, nos vienen las dudas.

Pero como ya digo, se usa mucho más el "aún" con tilde.

Aún no han llegado.
Le dije a alfredo que no viniera aún.
Llegaremos en seguida y aún no estás prepadado.
Aún quedan provisiones en el almacén.
El artista no vendrá aún.
Le dimos cuatro tartas y ocho pasteles y aún tenía hambre; qué barbaridad.
La sopa estaba fría aún.
Juan llegó tarde pero aún era temprano.
La casa estaba en llamas y aún había gente dentro.
-----

Aun cuando todos dormían, él se encontraba muy despierto. --> incluso cuando todos dormían.

No nos gustaría ir allí, aun podríamos pensarlo. -->aunque podríamos pensarlo; no les gustaría ir allí pero podrían pensar en la posibilidad de ir. En este caso hay algunas variables con tilde pero se entiende porque es otro significado:

No nos gustaría ir allí aún, pero podríamos pensarlo --> no nos gustaría ir allí todavía, pero podríamos pensarlo.

No nos gustaría ir allí, aún podríamos pensarlo --> todavía podríamos pensarlo, es decir, que no les gustaría ir allí y que todavía podrían pensar en no hacerlo.

Y otra sin tilde:

Odiaba las verduras y aun así se comió un plato entero. -->incluso así.


----------



## Valtiel

Se usa más _aún_ porque es sinónimo de _todavía_, y este último vocablo se emplea, por diversas razones, más frecuentemente que _aun_, como bien apuntas.

De todas formas, el problema, lo que crea tanta confusión y por consiguiente se producen bárbaros errores, es que suele confundirse algún significado de _aun_ con los de _todavía_. Para mí está muy claro cuándo hay que emplear cada vocablo, pero no todo el mundo lo ve tan fácilmente.

Un placer debatir contigo, como siempre, elnickestalibre.

Saludos.


----------



## Demeterio

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
¿Cuándo se emplea 'aun' acentuado (_aún_) y cuándo sin acento (_aun_)?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

*Según yo:* Siempre con tilde. Nunca he escuchado ni dicho «aun».

*Según la RAE:* Aún=todavía; aun=incluso.


----------



## Demeterio

Mi nombre es Demeterio; es la primera vez que pregunto. ¿Cuándo se emplea 'aun' acentuado (_aún_) y cuándo sin acento (_aun_)?


----------



## Demeterio

Sí hay diferencia; gracias a ambos por respuestas tan rápidas.


----------



## renatapatry

No sé darte las definiciones, pero espero que te ayuden estos ejemplos:
1. *Aún* no he hablado con él sobre esa carta.
2. *Aun* María, que es la mejor alumna, no supo escribirse la tarea.

P.D.: Ya se me ha adelantado Saúl Ortega (no vi)


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Demeterio said:


> Mi nombre es Demeterio; es la primera vez que pregunto. ¿Cuándo se emplea 'aun' acentuado (_aún_) y cuándo sin acento (_aun_)?


Oe, según mis cuentas, es la segunda vez, no la primera. 



Demeterio said:


> Sí hay diferencia; gracias a ambos por respuestas tan rápidas.


¿Cuáles dos?


----------



## Peterdg

"Aún" cuando equivale a "todavía". Aún (=todavía) no hemos recibido la carta.
"Aun" cuando equivale a "incluso". Aun (=incluso) sus padres se enfadaron con él.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> "Aún" cuando equivale a "todavía". Aún (=todavía) no hemos recibido la carta.
> "Aun" cuando equivale a "incluso". Aun (=incluso) sus padres se enfadaron con él.



Tal como dice Peter, sin acento cuando significa* incluso*. A veces su uso es formal o literario; otras, en cambio, es perfectamente coloquial:

_Aun sabiendo que estaba enfermo, lo obligaron a trabajar._


----------



## Erreconerre

Demeterio said:


> ¿Cuándo se emplea 'aun' acentuado (_aún_) y cuándo sin acento (_aun_)?


 

Anteriormente se enseñaba que *aún* con tilde era un adverbio de tiempo que equivalía a todavía.
*Aún no es tiempo*, por *todavía no es tiempo*.

Y que *aun* sin tilde tenía dos signifcados:
Uno, cuando era *positivo*, y significaba *"hasta":*
_*Aun* los niños lo saben_, que equivale a _*hasta* los niños lo saben_. 
_*Aun* los más valientes han sentido temor_, que es igual a* hasta*_ los más_ _valientes han sentido temor_.

Y el otro significado de *aun*, cuando era tomado en *sentido negativo*, y sinificaba *siquiera:*

*No podrías hacerlo, ni aun queriendo*, que es igual a *no podrías hacerlo*, *ni siquiera queriendo.*


Pero, por lo que veo, ahora en el DRAE no aparece aún con tilde.


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

Erreconerre said:


> Anteriormente se enseñaba que *aún* con tilde era un adverbio de tiempo que equivalía a todavía.
> *Aún no es tiempo*, por *todavía no es tiempo*.
> 
> Y que *aun* sin tilde tenía dos signifcados:
> Uno, cuando era *positivo*, y significaba *"hasta":*
> _*Aun* los niños lo saben_, que equivale a _*hasta* los niños lo saben_.
> _*Aun* los más valientes han sentido temor_, que es igual a* hasta*_ los más_ _valientes han sentido temor_.
> 
> Y el otro significado de *aun*, cuando era tomado en *sentido negativo*, y sinificaba *siquiera:*
> 
> *No podrías hacerlo, ni aun queriendo*, que es igual a *no podrías hacerlo*, *ni siquiera queriendo.*
> 
> 
> *Pero, por lo que veo, ahora en el DRAE no aparece aún con tilde.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> DRAE:
> ORTOGR. *Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por todavía. Aún* ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._


----------



## Erreconerre

JuanitooCarlos said:


> Erreconerre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anteriormente se enseñaba que *aún* con tilde era un adverbio de tiempo que equivalía a todavía.
> *Aún no es tiempo*, por *todavía no es tiempo*.
> 
> Y que *aun* sin tilde tenía dos signifcados:
> Uno, cuando era *positivo*, y significaba *"hasta":*
> _*Aun* los niños lo saben_, que equivale a _*hasta* los niños lo saben_.
> _*Aun* los más valientes han sentido temor_, que es igual a* hasta*_ los más_ _valientes han sentido temor_.
> 
> Y el otro significado de *aun*, cuando era tomado en *sentido negativo*, y sinificaba *siquiera:*
> 
> *No podrías hacerlo, ni aun queriendo*, que es igual a *no podrías hacerlo*, *ni siquiera queriendo.*
> 
> 
> *Pero, por lo que veo, ahora en el DRAE no aparece aún con tilde.*[/QUOTE]
> 
> DRAE:
> ORTOGR. *Escr. con acento cuando pueda sustituirse por todavía. Aún* ('todavía') _está enfermo._ En los demás casos, se escribirá sin tilde. _Te daré 100 duros, y aun_ ('hasta') _200, si los necesitas. No tengo yo tanto, ni aun_ ('ni siquiera') _la mitad._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acuerdo, no vi la nota al final.
> Entonces seguimos teniendo un *aún* con valor de *todavía*.
> Y dos *aun sin tilde*, uno con sentido positivo y otro, negativo.
> 
> Gracias, Juanito.
Click to expand...


----------



## JuanitooCarlos

> De acuerdo, no vi la nota al final.
> Entonces seguimos teniendo un *aún* con valor de *todavía*.
> Y dos *aun sin tilde*, uno con sentido positivo y otro, negativo.
> 
> Gracias, Juanito.


 
No hay de queso, no'más de papa . . . . . 

Pero no entendí lo de "sentido positivo y otro, negativo.

A mi me quedó claro como lo explicó *PETERDG * 

_"Aún" cuando equivale a "todavía". Aún (=todavía) no hemos recibido la carta.
"Aun" cuando equivale a "incluso". Aun (=incluso) sus padres se enfadaron con él.  _


----------



## Erreconerre

JuanitooCarlos said:


> No hay de queso, no'más de papa . . . . .
> 
> Pero no entendí lo de "sentido positivo y otro, negativo.
> 
> A mi me quedó claro como lo explicó *PETERDG *
> 
> _"Aún" cuando equivale a "todavía". Aún (=todavía) no hemos recibido la carta._
> _"Aun" cuando equivale a "incluso". Aun (=incluso) sus padres se enfadaron con él. _


 
Con el *aun* sin tilde también podemos excluir, no sólo incluir. Y si le anteponemos el ni, lo tenemos en sentido negativo.

El siguiente ejemplo lo tomé de la definición:
*ni aun* 
ni siquiera 
_Nadie le ha ayudado, ni aun su amiga._ 

En este caso yo no pondría "nadie le ha ayudado, ni incluso su amiga".
Yo pefiero "nadie le ha ayudado, ni siquiera su amiga".

Crreo que así queda mejor.


----------

